# GTX 780 TI Bitcoin mining help



## go4life

Check out this thread: [Tutorial] How to Start Mining Litecoins


----------



## MerkageTurk

Thank you go4life +rep

The website for cudaminer is down; is there anyway i can get it.

Regards


----------



## cam51037

I managed to pull this download page from bitcointalk, even though it was down:

https://mega.co.nz/#!FUZjHbJQ!HLooZl2hP9ctks1GgylbE1ouclUaW5TqS-0ftb-DOgc


----------



## MerkageTurk

Thanks bro


----------



## rickcooperjr

that 780ti is not going to mine very well a 2 gen old mid-high range ATI card will run circles around it take a look compare Nvidia to ATI / AMD Radeon https://en.bitcoin.it/wiki/Mining_hardware_comparison you will see Nvidia cards do 1/4 of what the AMD Radeon / ATI cards do this is because the ATI ones have more raw grunt processing power than Nvidia cards which do so well in games because of cuda / physX and so on the ATI cards are designed for head on power processing unlike Nvidia cards this is facts look into it all your hardcore miners use ATI / AMD Radeon because of this.

This is why also the Mantle API project may bring big advancements for ATI / AMD / Radeon because the Radeon GPU's / APU's and such have so much more processing power than Nvidia cards which could truly be game changing think about the amount of processing power that could be relieved from the CPU and added to the Radeon GPU along with all around better multi threading and full multi threaded rendering.


----------



## streetsports

Using x11 I'm getting between 10,000 khash/s and 13,000 khas/s with two 780ti's on water.


----------

